# Poljot Bracelet Question For Roy



## scottee (May 10, 2004)

Have been looking for a matt oyster link bracelet with curved ends for my aviator alarm for quite some time.









Is it possible to get any of these, Roy?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Won't our Swiss Oyster bracelets do ? They are 20mm with curved ends.


----------



## scottee (May 10, 2004)

Has to be matt/bead-blasted to match the watch, Roy.


----------



## scottee (May 10, 2004)

This is the Poljot bracelet I am after, and the watch is the one I have.










_Pic borrowed from the photo gallery _


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I do have some High quality Swiss bead blasted ones with screwed links, they would be perfect.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Blimey Roy.....All this 'stuff' just materializes if someone askes the right questions


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

A better pic.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Blimey Roy.....All this 'stuff' just materializes if someone askes the right questions


 It's always best to ask Jason, I forget what I have. I bought these bracelets a year ago and forgot about them. Blame old age.


----------



## scottee (May 10, 2004)

Fantastic!!! They look very nice, indeed.

How much and do you have one in 20mm?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I only have 20mm. They are Â£24 same as the other Swiss ones, as my supplier sent me these more expensive ones in place of the others as they had run out at that time.









If you are ordering direct from the site then just order the normal Swiss one and put a note in the comments that you want the Bead blasted one.


----------



## scottee (May 10, 2004)

Roy, thanks. You are the man.









Will put an order in tomorrow as I am off out. Again. many thanks!!!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Your Welcome,


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Roy said:


> Blame old age.


 I've started to try using that trick as well but the 710 won't buy it.

You aint even 40 yet is all I get!









Give it 8 months and I will be and I aint lookin forward to it one bit!


----------

